# Low amh = early menopause??



## EBC (Jan 2, 2010)

Docs gave me a blood test to find out my amh levels. It was low for a 29 year old. I'm dealing with it and its fine.

But then something came up when talking to my family and we wondered if I have low amh, does that mean menopause will come early for me?


----------



## Mrs ABA (May 17, 2009)

I have the same.  The doctor was clear.  Low AMH does not mean early menopause.  he repeated it to me around five times because he knew I would be worried.

good luck hun.

A
x


----------

